# (solved)哪个网站下ebuilds？

## gf0710020216

 *Quote:*   

> 以前用arch，aur上有许多脚本，我就装了pywebqq，现在在gentoo下emerge -s下找不到一些新软件，gentoo下是否也有ebuilds的集合地？

 

layman,呵呵!

----------

